

Pub/sub networking for enterprise awareness - shawndumas
http://blog.jonudell.net/2011/03/25/pubsub-networking-for-enterprise-awareness/

======
rexf
This post does a good job documenting how communication can break down over
time in an organization. While a person can easily talk to (e-mail) a group or
another person, it's not as natural for a group to talk to another group or
person.

It doesn't look like there is a good/obvious solution to this breakdown. For a
solution to work, the (ideally automated) system would have to be smart enough
to communicate to the appropriate group/persons/etc. Also, the system would
(ideally) have the right amount of communication to avoid users tuning out
perceived spam.

